# Opens 5,000.00 1st with 40 boats (full field) Mosquito/Erie/Indian



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

New pro opens starting in 2018. 1st Event will be at Indian Lake 06/16/2018 followed by 06/30/2018 at Lake Erie where we will be allowing anglers to fish all waters including Canada. Last event will be held at Mosquito Lake 08/04/2018.
No Membership required and entry includes big bass. No side pots offered. Check it out at 
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/PROSERIESOPENPAGE.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Mosquito is already almost half full. I wanted to also let everyone know our Lake Erie event you can go anywhere including Canada. If by chance the weather is adverse I am not going to limit it to the bay. We will cancel and refund your entry.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey everyone we are 1/2 full at Mosquito and a lot of guys saying they will watch weather and fishing before they pay at Erie. Indian guys will probably pay week of or day of event. Our Pot a Gold event we used to have usually had 40-50 boats with a 200 entry. Also these are Ranger cup too 500.00 for the win. 

http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/PR...SOPENPAGE.html


----------

